# Question regarding SBFing



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Everyone;

I have what might be a silly question about the benifits of SBFing your phone. I have been on a bit of a ROM tear recently, flashing different ones and trying them all out. I think I have finally settled, and my phone is running great. My question is does all this flashing adversely effect the performance of the phone and would it be benifical to SBF in order to clean house.

I'm not sure if the formatting that occurs during the ROM installation process ensures that there is nothing residual there. I was hoping one of you more enlightened folks could educate me a little.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

well usually sbf'ing would be to get yourself to a certain version of android. So that u can flash a certain rom. IE: The .340 sbf needs to be flashed prior to install cm7 or miui. because they need the froyo kernel. Flashing from rom to rom doesnt effect the phones performance at all...unless you dont wipe data between the 2 roms. that would most likely cause problems. But in your situation if your running a rom now and your phone is fine. there isnt really any reason to sbf. Iv been switching roms and whatnot lately too. and i havent sbf'ed since i switched from liberty(.596) to cyanogen(.340) To do that i had to sbf to .340 and then install cm7. Since then iv swapped between miui,cm7 and omfgb a bunch of times and my phone is still running fine. i basically havent sbfed in like 2-3 months now


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> well usually sbf'ing would be to get yourself to a certain version of android. So that u can flash a certain rom. IE: The .340 sbf needs to be flashed prior to install cm7 or miui. because they need the froyo kernel. Flashing from rom to rom doesnt effect the phones performance at all...unless you dont wipe data between the 2 roms. that would most likely cause problems. But in your situation if your running a rom now and your phone is fine. there isnt really any reason to sbf. Iv been switching roms and whatnot lately too. and i havent sbf'ed since i switched from liberty(.596) to cyanogen(.340) To do that i had to sbf to .340 and then install cm7. Since then iv swapped between miui,cm7 and omfgb a bunch of times and my phone is still running fine. i basically havent sbfed in like 2-3 months now


Makes sense. I appreciate the response.

|Jeff|


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

NP man. If u have any other questions about it feel free to ask


----------

